# Baseboard thicker than door casings



## Wade0731 (Oct 14, 2021)

Hello,

I am putting all new baseboard in my home that will be thicker than the existing door casings. Has anyone ran into this and what did you do? I was contemplating putting a plinth block at the bottom of every door casing as a decorative piece that would eliminate this issue but I am open to other suggestions.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

You can miter the edge that connects to the door casing. If the casing is 1/2" and your base is 5/8", at the 1/2" width make a 15degree cut away from the casing. I will try to post a pic.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hire a pro or find a DIY board.


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

Not certain why you would select base that protrudes from casing but the proper way to terminate this is as such...
Note there is no casing in this work in process image but you get the idea.


----------



## jmfamp (Sep 17, 2018)

Install plinth blocks at the bottom of your door casing...professional and finished looking.


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Plinth blocks would give you the best end result.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Why not just replace the casings too?Just as much work to put plinth blocks in.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Why not just replace the casings too?Just as much work to put plinth blocks in.


I'd say probably not just because the casings are probably caulked in ... If they're NOT caulked in, then that's a whole other story.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Why not just replace the casings too?Just as much work to put plinth blocks in.


How do you figure? Cut the height of the plinth block off the casing, cut the caulk, pull it out, and put the block in. Super easy.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Woodco said:


> How do you figure? Cut the height of the plinth block off the casing, cut the caulk, pull it out, and put the block in. Super easy.


 Theoretically I suppose. The real question would be why go through the trouble of installing new base on outed trims that are the wrong size?. Installing plinths seems like a band-aid solution. Or buy the same thickness Base? Although I think Mike's idea is probably the quickest. solution.


----------

